# No tax deducted on payslip



## hjb07 (Dec 3, 2013)

HI
I would like to apply for spouse visa and started new job in October of £19300 a year.I am paid monthly and have only received two payslips so far.The problem is my payslips are not showing any tax deductions although NI is being deducted.It says tax as NIL.

I spoke to my employer and he contacted his accountant who replied that I have a free personal tax allowance for £9440 a year.
So I will not pay any tax for the first £9440 earned which are first 6 payslip which I will use for spouse visa application relying on CAT A.My question is what ECO will make of it,can he refuse this application on the basis that I am not paying any tax.Please note this is my first job in this financial year.Thank you in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you start a new job for the first time mid-way through the tax year, you don't pay any tax until you have used up the tax allowance due from 6th April to the start date. Tax allowance of £9,440 is divided by 12 to be put against your monthly salary, roughly 9440 divided by 12 times 6 (Apr to Oct) = 4720, so the first £4,720 or so of your pay will not have any tax deducted. Since you are paid around £1,608 a month, you won't start paying tax until the third month which is December. So what your early payslips show is quite normal and won't cause any problems.


----------

